# dnp heat gone



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

The heat from dnp I am taking has gone @ 300mg

Does it mean itts not working

Been on dor three weeks


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

*no you are not allowed to discuss sources*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorebuttman said:


> The heat from dnp I am taking has gone @ 300mg
> 
> Does it mean itts not working
> 
> Been on dor three weeks


I think ur body is getting used to the dose so either up the carbs or the DNP

Just want to ask where did you read using DNP for 3weeks was a good thing.......in my opinion this is far far to long....are you really that fat?


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Not fat bro

Just was gready on last bulk. And need to learn from that and take the knowledge learnt in to future cycles


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

i found that when the heat had gone it was down to carbs being too low.. carbs are a requirement for dnp to work so if you've stripped them out too much it reduces effectiveness.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

sorebuttman said:


> Not fat bro
> 
> Just was gready on last bulk. And need to learn from that and take the knowledge learnt in to future cycles


Too greedy = you got fat 



andyboro said:


> i found that when the heat had gone it was down to carbs being too low.. carbs are a requirement for dnp to work so if you've stripped them out too much it reduces effectiveness.


This. As Paul says, up carbs or DNP. Theoretically, DNP cannot work effectively without carbs.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I used DNP on a keto diet and it worked.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorebuttman said:


> Not fat bro
> 
> Just was gready on last bulk. And need to learn from that and take the knowledge learnt in to future cycles


sorry bud but if you felt the need to use the most dangerouse fat burner out there for 3 weeks then you are fat or stupid....not meant to be offensive just saying it as it is



andyboro said:


> i found that when the heat had gone it was down to carbs being too low.. carbs are a requirement for dnp to work so if you've stripped them out too much it reduces effectiveness.


this is a tricky one and one thing i do not agree with in a way Carbs are not needed for DNP to work as it will work whilst on Keto, the sides are more visible when eating loads of carbs and it will work more effectively with carbs but they do not need to be present for it to work....


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

no offence taken pscarb

thanks for posting


----------

